# Not mine



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2014)

A good customer of ours Norman Paulk sent these finished blanks to us today. He wanted to know if the cap had a flaw and it sure did so we refunded his money, but he did such a great job on fit and finish I decided to put it on a Jr. Gent and add a Polished Bock nib. Let's have a little fun , first one to find the flaw will get the finished pen.   :biggrin:


​


----------



## JohnU (Jun 6, 2014)

Beautiful looking pen!  looks like the black rub and buff /  paint lifted off behind the lower area of the clip.  ?


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 6, 2014)

The watch hands don't match plus it is 5:35 in TX so the time is wrong. :biggrin:
Looks good from here.
Don


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 6, 2014)

wrong gears for the type of watch face.....it was supposed to be digital.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Jun 6, 2014)

Hands poke through the cast?


----------



## skiprat (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like the smaller hand isn't centered on the pin


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jun 6, 2014)

The 2 in the 12 is scratched?


----------



## TLTHW (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like the smaller hand broke off and displaced slightly.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 6, 2014)

skiprat said:


> Looks like the smaller hand isn't centered on the pin


 

I agree with Steven!  The hour hand and minute hand isn't centered or concentric with each other.

Steven you beat me to this! :laugh:


----------



## TLTHW (Jun 6, 2014)

Also looks like the gear above the watch is missing a small piece or has broken.


----------



## ottotroll (Jun 6, 2014)

The 1st gear on the lower tube is misshapen, and the small hand is not on the face correctly. (Yes, I want it!   -   lol)


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jun 6, 2014)

one of the gears has broken through the casting.
ok also the paint is rubbed off below clip


----------



## elkhorn (Jun 6, 2014)

There appears to be a small bubble just south of 6 o'clock just before the band.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 6, 2014)

Besides the small hand being adrift, I don't think the paint below the clip has rubbed off, I reckon the tape was too thick and the blank has been turned down and cut into the ali tape. :biggrin:


----------



## ottotroll (Jun 6, 2014)

The lower gear on the cap does not have a hole in the center...


----------



## Argo13 (Jun 6, 2014)

It is missing the hour hand. That must be the second hand pointing to the 6.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2014)

There are no parts that have gone through the resin, broken or slightly miss-shaped and miss aligned  parts on steam punk  are considered part of steam punk art.


----------



## southernclay (Jun 6, 2014)

The screen or pattern behind the hour and minute hands has curled up a bit


----------



## JohnU (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't know much about this style, but should the larger hand on the face be in front of the smaller hand? It almost looks like the smaller hand has a larger hole for a second hand to fit in, that's missing.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wrong tube size for this component set.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 6, 2014)

The flaw is that it's not in my collection!
:biggrin:
What'd I win?!?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 6, 2014)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> A good customer of ours Norman Paulk sent these finished blanks to us today. He wanted to know if the cap had a flaw and it sure did so we refunded his money, but he did such a great job on fit and finish I decided to put it on a Jr. Gent and add a Polished Bock nib. Let's have a little fun , first one to find the flaw will get the finished pen.   :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 117410​


It doesn't look quite right at the end of the clip the jagged edge there doesn' seem to go with the rest of the blank.


----------



## ottotroll (Jun 6, 2014)

Thre is a defect in the casting (or application of watch face) in th "2" of the "12"...


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 6, 2014)

The seam near the posting cap end is not alligned with the seams in the center and closing cap end.


----------



## gimpy (Jun 6, 2014)

The gear directly parallel from the bottom of the clip, on the lower half has a piece poking out of the resin


----------



## ottotroll (Jun 6, 2014)

Duh.... so obvious missed it.... when using numbers on the face of a watch (with the exception of Roman Numrals), Blvgri only uses a "12", and sometimes a "6" - never do they put any other numerals on a face....


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 6, 2014)

The only thing I notice that would look "off" prior to turning is the broken gear just below the center band on the body of the pen.


----------



## BSea (Jun 6, 2014)

The 6 is where the 5 should be.

I would have gone with the watch hands 1st, but that guess was already taken.


----------



## mlconnelly (Jun 6, 2014)

Is the hour hand rotated slightly and not laying completely flat?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 6, 2014)

The second gear from the left end seems to be both under and on top of the same foil underneath like it broke through and some of what should have been under it wound up going over.


----------



## mlconnelly (Jun 6, 2014)

Is the face a little rotated so it isn't exactly parallel with the tube?


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Jun 6, 2014)

The only thing I can see that stands out is the patina where the clip meets the barrel of the cap


----------



## Harley2001 (Jun 6, 2014)

The gear below the clip is cracked into


----------



## southernclay (Jun 6, 2014)

This pen sure does have a lot of flaws, why do we all want it? Haha


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 6, 2014)

Face is normally centered opposite the clip.  In this case, the clip is covering the flaw causing the cap to be visually out of balance.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 6, 2014)

The top gear has a chip out of it.

The only real problem I see with this pen is the amount of fun Roy is having with us all going insane looking for a flaw in it.


----------



## rrfd4 (Jun 6, 2014)

There is no number 5 but the number 6 is where it is supposed to be.


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove (Jun 6, 2014)

The cap is satin and not polished.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like the holes right near the band are too close to the edge and are't complete, either that or the metal is lifting right there.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like a rather large air pocket right where the clip meets the resin surface. Between the centerband and clip on the top side. could be a photo trick but thats how i call it


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jun 6, 2014)

Other than the aluminum tape missing patina below the clip end, is the gear at the same spot a different style?


----------



## glenspens (Jun 6, 2014)

gold band on top


----------



## ottotroll (Jun 6, 2014)

ottotroll said:


> Duh.... so obvious missed it.... when using numbers on the face of a watch (with the exception of Roman Numrals), Blvgri only uses a "12", and sometimes a "6" - never do they put any other numerals on a face....



so.... do you need me to pay for postage?


----------



## nascrdad (Jun 6, 2014)

The petina came off under the clip


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 6, 2014)

Come on Roy!  Wake up!  We have a winner!!


----------



## Blackwood (Jun 6, 2014)

Chrome, platinum and gold?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry guys but been away most of the evening and just got back. We do have a winner. Two people had it right but the very first post by JonhU  noticed that the rub and buff at the clip was rubbed off, leaving a spot that was not antiqued but shiny.


----------



## ottotroll (Jun 6, 2014)

I liked my flaw better, lol...


----------



## JohnU (Jun 7, 2014)

Roy that is a beautiful pen, and I will be honored and proud to own it.  Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## Jjartwood (Jun 7, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the pen,the whole idea of the style is imperfection,want a perfect pen? that will require something other than HAND MADE. A natural flaw is a part of the overall attraction of the pen. Think like pen owners not pen builders,we tend to be a little tuff on ourselves I like it !!!!
Mark


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 7, 2014)

The numeral six is where the 5 should be.


----------



## reddwil (Jun 7, 2014)

Its a flaw that happens sometimes with casting these blanks, Its hard to see when its cast because the paint lifts and tints the resin. Doesn't show until you turn it. I'll make it good Roy


----------



## dcannon (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like there are 2 "2 O'clocks" and no "3 O'clock" to me.  Either way, beautiful pen!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2014)

Jjartwood said:


> Nothing wrong with the pen,the whole idea of the style is imperfection,want a perfect pen? that will require something other than HAND MADE. A natural flaw is a part of the overall attraction of the pen. Think like pen owners not pen builders,we tend to be a little tuff on ourselves I like it !!!!
> Mark


While I agree that this style of blank is not to be perfect, such as a gear missing teeth etc the customer was right in that the rub and buff was flawed in his mind and deserved to be replaced or refunded. To me the blank is useable as a gift but not as a high dollar sellable pen.


----------



## Darkshier (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd noticed that section but just thought it was part of the overall look. I think it still looks great.


----------

